# Bryce Canyon in infrared



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

This was taken from a hike through Bryce Canyon. On the left is Thor's Hammer. I used Kodak HIE and a #25 red filter. 

In true alt-geek style, I made a bromoil print from it first - but thought Id put up the *classic* B&W print from the negative.  I printed this over the weekend.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 8, 2006)

now that's an infrared shot!


----------



## woodsac (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow...you really dropped the hammer on that one Terri!
This shot rocks!
It's sky high!

Ok, I'm out of stupid puns  

But I really like the process and it's a beautiful shot! I like the semi-framing with Thor's Hammer. Gives you a good feel for the vastness of the area.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 8, 2006)

Killer shot terri.  Wow!!!  I love it. The rocks, the clouds, all look really awesome.


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 8, 2006)

cool shot terri, looks like a neat place, and looks like you were way up high too! :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Wow...you really dropped the hammer on that one Terri!
> This shot rocks!
> It's sky high!
> 
> ...


 Verrrry funny! I'm a sucker for "stupid puns", so you did great. 

Thanks for the kind words, all!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 8, 2006)

Woo hoo Terri!!  I'm diggin' it!!  : )

It sorta has a 3D look to it!  Well done!!  : )


----------



## Alison (Feb 8, 2006)

IR......I am so bringing the AE-1 to DC so I can shoot a roll.

Really nice capture of a breathtaking view.


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2006)

Great IR shot, looks awsome :thumbup:


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 8, 2006)

excellent shot. and where is this place. I wud like to go there

just that the 2 contrails are distracting. Maybe u didn't wanna remove them


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

sameerjatana said:
			
		

> excellent shot. and where is this place. I wud like to go there
> 
> just that the 2 contrails are distracting...*maybe u wanna remove them*.


Not even a little bit! :mrgreen: 

This is in Bryce Canyon National Park, southern Utah. It's a gorgeous, rugged area - everywhere you look it's got the hoodoos like this.  

I predict you'll have quite a bit of fun with that roll, Alison.  And I get to hold little E while you're composing. :cheer:


----------



## anicole (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice shot, terri!  Looks like the top of the world!


----------



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

Simply majestic, very nice composition.


----------



## Fate (Feb 8, 2006)

Great shot! So you get an infra-red shot just by using a red filter?


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 8, 2006)

wow., great shot Terri, awesome IR~!!


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> Great shot! So you get an infra-red shot just by using a red filter?


This shot was taken with Kodak HIE film, and a #25 red filter. Load and unload the film in total darkness; either process on your own at home or find a pro lab who swears they know how to handle the stuff - and you can do it, too!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice Terri. You guys are killing me. Now I want to go out and get some IR B/W, some D-76 and spend the weekend in the laundry room. It has been at least two years since shooting IR, I miss it  

Eric


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 8, 2006)

Amazing looking place and a very stunning photo terri !

 It's just awesome :thumbup:


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 9, 2006)

Very COOL...


Steve


----------



## scoob (Feb 9, 2006)

wow :thumbup:


----------



## charizzi (Feb 10, 2006)

wow awesome shot!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow I Like. Need to get back myself back out west to Utah Arizona border area


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome shot!


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Wow I Like. Need to get back myself back out west to Utah Arizona border area


I agree! Maybe a TPF meetup next year, hmmm? 

Thanks again for all the kind words, everyone.


----------



## kelox (Feb 10, 2006)

terri, awesome shot. I am so freakin jealous, I haven't had any time to finish my first roll of HIE. I have about 8 shots on it so far. I am determined to finish the roll just to see how I did. It's supposed to snow this weekend, so hopefully I'll get a little time to shoot AND some sunshine to make the magic happen!!!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> terri, awesome shot. I am so freakin jealous, I haven't had any time to finish my first roll of HIE. I have about 8 shots on it so far. I am determined to finish the roll just to see how I did. It's supposed to snow this weekend, so hopefully I'll get a little time to shoot AND some sunshine to make the magic happen!!!!!


:thumbup: You'll get there. Snow can look amazing when shot in HIE - remember to bracket every shot, so you can figure out what's working for you later. Good luck with it!! Glad you like this one, thanks.  Looking forward to seeing the results of your first roll!


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful terri.


----------



## Canoncan (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------

